# Putting Asprin in the Baitwell??????



## Gone Fishin' Too (Oct 3, 2007)

I was talking to a guyin the West Marine store the other day, and we were talking about livewells and keeping bait alive a long time when we fish the Pensacola Int. Billfish Tour. in a few weeks. He told me to put a couple asprin tablets in the baitwell with the bait and it helps sedate them and keep them less stressed. Has anyone ever tried this before, and does it work? I don't want to be the fool that dumps asprin in the livewell and kills all the bait before we are ready to fish with it.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

only thing i have ever done is add a little crushed ice


----------



## CurtyV22 (Sep 30, 2007)

I like to put a couple xanax in mine, really seems to make them happy!!:letsparty


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

it'll be them bitches last headache


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

Curty,

You can put me in your live well if you add the xanax


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

I second the ice thing... it slows their metabolism down a bit......try the asprin on one of your short trips and see what happens to the bait.....My guess is that it wouldn't really do much.....


----------



## 38bat (Nov 23, 2007)

You aren't the only one, saw this on another forum:

"try throwing a couple of asprins in, it works wonders on minnows( minnows used for crappie fishin) Makes them very lively and live alot longer. A couple in a minnow bucket, so it might take more in a bigger tank. 

My buddys laughed at me when i told them, but i talked to one the other day and he said he tried it, and it works very good , since then he does it all the time"

Read something about keeping the ammonia down?


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *38bat (6/19/2008)*You aren't the only one, saw this on another forum:
> 
> "try throwing a couple of asprins in, it works wonders on minnows( minnows used for crappie fishin) Makes them very lively and live alot longer. A couple in a minnow bucket, so it might take more in a bigger tank.
> 
> ...


Doing a search and boy was it hard to find much of anything...I saw one PRO and one CON reply about a aspirin. If it is that good it would be widely used and all over the Internet.:doh


----------



## Nitzey (Oct 9, 2007)

It remedies their headaches very quickly.


----------



## ishmel407 (May 7, 2008)

I have heard of putting the ice in the bait well before to. But I also heard that the chlorine from the ice could kill the fish also.


----------

